# I'll give you that



## 涼宮

Good afternoon!


What is the equivalent of that expression in Polish?

I am watching Dragon ball Z. The bad guy, Freeza, is fighting against 3 more guys and  says the following:

Everyone is good at running away, I'll give you that.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## dreamlike

Hi  I'd translate it in the following way: 

Potrafisz uciekać, to ci trzeba oddać (przyznać), ale każdy to potrafi. 

"I'll give you that" bit usually translates as "To ci trzeba oddać (przyznać)"


----------



## majlo

Dreamlike, you'll probably think I'm splitting hairs, but how do you know Freeza said that to one guy? It's highly probable he said that to more than one (he's fighting against 3 guys, remember?). Unfortunately, Suzumiya didn't let us in on this unimportant detail.


----------



## dreamlike

Aptly named, Majlo, that's a hair-splitting  Even if your assumptions prove true, and Freeza said that to more than one guy, it won't change much - replacing "ci" with "wam" is all it will take.


----------



## majlo

It won't change much? It will change a great deal. Just because it's one word doesn't mean it's not much. If I change the first "y" in "efektywny" into an "o", it won't change much for you too?


----------



## dreamlike

And what do the two have in common? If you replace "ci" with "wam", in the sentence given, all you will change is the grammatical person. In the second instance, the word will take on completely different meaning, and it does make all the difference in the world.


----------



## majlo

And if you replace "ci" with "wam" the sentence will not take on a different meaning? ;>


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you Dream! Although it SHOULD be to more than one guy, because of context. In Japanese you don't usually use the personal pronouns nor you conjugate verbs per person as they're understood by context, so, what he says in Japanese doesn't indicate number too. But I assume it is aimed at everyone since he attacked and the 3 guys evaded the attack, then he said that


----------



## dreamlike

That being the case, the sentence should read as follows:  *Potraficie uciekać, to wam trzeba przyznać (oddać), ale kto tego nie potrafi?
*
When it comes to the original sentence, there's something off about it. *Everyone is good at running away, I'll give you that. *I would expect "You're good at running away" rather than the general statement "Everyone is good at..."


----------



## kknd

quite interesting alternative for sentences above (equivalent generally speaking) is: _uciekać to potraficie — trzeba wam to przyznać!_


----------



## 涼宮

dreamlike said:


> When it comes to the original sentence, there's something off about it. *Everyone is good at running away, I'll give you that. *I would expect "You're good at running away" rather than the general statement "Everyone is good at..."



Thank you everybody!

Concerning to what you said, yes, in a sense it may be true  that ''you'' would be more suitable. But, I see in this case that ''everyone'' is like a way to soften things, impersonal-like, similar to how 'one' works in English.


----------

